# [H] EU-Nazjatar SUCHT



## Aphex (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,




die Gilde techNasia auf EU-Nazjatar Hordenseite ist nun auf der Suche nach  

neuen Mitstreitern. Euer Level solltedie Stufe 90 betragen, ein freundlicher

Umgangston und eine rege Beteiligung am Gildengeschehen wird da wir die Gilde klein halten wollen vorausgesetzt. Die Gilde befindet zwar noch im Aufbau aber das kannsich ja schnell ändern.

Unser Hauptaugenmerk wird sich auf den10er Content beschränken wobei eine RBG Stammgruppe und Arena Team´s wenn das Interesse besteht selbstverständlich nicht ausgeschlossen sind.




Das war es dann erst mal von unserer Seite wenn noch fragen aufkommen sollten dann fragt bitte




mfg Aphex aka Melendy


----------



## Aphex (21. Juni 2013)

push


----------



## Aphex (22. Juni 2013)

push ...


----------



## Aphex (23. Juni 2013)

Sonntags push


----------



## Aphex (25. Juni 2013)

und nochmal hoch


----------



## Aphex (27. Juni 2013)

push...


----------



## Aphex (1. Juli 2013)

push


----------



## Aphex (2. Juli 2013)

push


----------



## Aphex (4. Juli 2013)

push


----------



## Aphex (11. Juli 2013)

push


----------



## Aphex (21. Juli 2013)

push


----------



## Aphex (24. Juli 2013)

push


----------

